# New 33 Freeman!!!



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Posting for a buddy of mine(DINNERTIME). Billy just started building his 33 Freeman not to long ago. Estimate delivery date should be around November. Boat will be in Venice, La for winter and back to home base Seadrift, Tx after the winter.

2012 33 Freeman

LOA: 33'7''
Beam: 10'10''
Weight: Appr. 6300 lbs
Draft: 17"
Fuel capacity: 350 gallons
Power: Twin Yamaha F350
Electronics: 2 Simrad NSE12 Multifunction Displays
Radome Radar DX64S
Simrad BSM-2 Sounder Module
Airmar M265 Shoot Through Transducer
Sonic Hub Unit
Water Temp Sensor
Simrad Sirius Weather
Simrad AP 24 Autopilot(Integrated in NSE12)
Icom 504 VHF W/Digital 529 VHF Antenna
JL Audio M6600 6 Channel AMP pair W/6 JL Audio 7.7'' Marine Speakers
Underwater Lights: Two Ocean LED A12 Amphibian Pros

Pix are from factory Billy sent.

Linermoldgettingspraywithgelcoat


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Once the boat is done should look similar to this boat but its not going to be blue hull. I think he went with Ice Blue Hull.


----------



## speedf0rce (Jul 7, 2009)

nice dough


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it's safe to say it's going to be the FIRST 33 FREEMAN in Texas!!!!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I think its safe to say thats a pretty bad-a sled.


----------



## Tidal Fight (Aug 4, 2011)

I went out t see Billy a yar and a half ago. I took a 33 out with him and I can tell you that I test drove many many cats and the Freeman 33 is the smoothest and fastest cat I found. We were doing 67 in 2's with a 3 thrown in here and there. I stood in the front of the cat during some of the ride and never had a jarring slam; It felt like he installed shock absorbers on it.

Billy makes a remarkable boat!


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm a big mono fan, but that one looks to be the real deal. Best of both worlds. Congrats!


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

is the freeman 28 ready yet?


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Capt Mike Gray boat from Cajun Odysea in Venice, La Very nice wrap!

























Look at the cup holder on his leaning post. It even have lights up lol


----------



## fishman2006 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I think it's safe to say it's going to be the FIRST 33 FREEMAN in Texas!!!!


There's a 33 Freeman that fishes out of Sabine Pass. The owner lives in Beaumont. I've fished by this boat on a couple of occasions and seen it in action. Looks like an awesome ride. Amazing amount of fishing room. First time I saw it there were 8 people on board snapper fishing and it looked like they could fish another 8 easily.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Wow those LEDs look awesome!


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

nxfedlt1 said:


> is the freeman 28 ready yet?


i just spoke with billy today about the freeman 28, he did say that is was just pop out from mold. u might wanna contact him at http://www.freemanboatworks.com/ for more details:smile:


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

CoastalObession said:


> Wow those LEDs look awesome!


x2. just need a gogo dancers on the coffin box.:cheers:


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

The one out of sabine pass is a freeman 33 name DOUBLE VISION! I see it flying by me at the sabine jettie all the time!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

What rides better in the gulf, a cat or a regular mono hull?


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

doughboy361 said:


> LOA: 33'7''
> Beam: 10'10''
> Weight: Appr. 6300 lbs


Really only 6300 lbs?


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

I had the pleasure of fishing on Capt Howards Freeman a couple days in slop when most guys stayed near shore for AJ's. We ran long both days and that boat is unbelievable not only is it a beast that eats up the gulf chop it is very well laid out with fishing in mind.


----------



## ihart (May 21, 2010)

southtexasreds said:


> What rides better in the gulf, a cat or a regular mono hull?


Here we go agin round 3 ding ding

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

What's the Base price???


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

doughboy361 said:


> I think it's safe to say it's going to be the FIRST 33 FREEMAN in Texas!!!!


There is a doctor in the Beaumont area that has one. He has had it for a while now.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

AC123 said:


> What's the Base price???


BASEicly a lot.

:smile:


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Snap Draggin said:


> There is a doctor in the Beaumont area that has one. He has had it for a while now.


I was aware of that but he kept his boat in venice til last year.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

What ever happened to that 42 they were building? I haven't seen any updates on that boat in a while...


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Whipray said:


> What ever happened to that 42 they were building? I haven't seen any updates on that boat in a while...


It was a 40 Freeman. The boat is done and been in Venice, La. F/V Shock Wave


----------



## tunaCRAZY (Apr 29, 2009)

southtexasreds said:


> What rides better in the gulf, a cat or a regular mono hull?


a freeman

-mitch


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Freeman 28? Are they expanding there fleet of boats or was that a typo? There website still only shows the 33 and 40 but a 28 would be nice!


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

Anthony C said:


> Freeman 28? Are they expanding there fleet of boats or was that a typo? There website still only shows the 33 and 40 but a 28 would be nice!


yep! freeman just pop the freeman 28 out from mold.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*Dangit...*


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

Whipray said:


> What ever happened to that 42 they were building? I haven't seen any updates on that boat in a while...


check it out!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Do they have any specs on the 28 like total length, width, and power? I bet that new 28 with some new yamaha 300's would be a great boat. I know capt Howards 33 seamed like in was much larger than the specs unlike most boats that seam to shrink when you get in them. Can't wait to see pics of it. That 40 is something else!!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I can honestly say that that Freeman 40 is one of the sexiest looking CC offshore boat I've ever seen, thats one baaaaaaad piece of machinery right there!! Maybe one day I will beable to afford a Freeman 33, I'll just keep admiring the videos and pictures until then

S4L


----------



## Kevin Harmon (May 19, 2007)

I own Double Vision out of Sabine. I have been very happy with my Freeman 33. Billy really did me right. I've got about 500 hrs on 350 yam's. I would consider getting a new one if I could get a good price for mine. Only reason is 50 more gals on the new one. I fish auger and further from Sabine. At any rate happy to visit with anyone about freeman.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

mkharmon said:


> I own Double Vision out of Sabine. I have been very happy with my Freeman 33. Billy really did me right. I've got about 500 hrs on 350 yam's. I would consider getting a new one if I could get a good price for mine. Only reason is 50 more gals on the new one. I fish auger and further from Sabine. At any rate happy to visit with anyone about freeman.


Any advice on what's needed on the Freeman beside what I listed already?


----------



## Kevin Harmon (May 19, 2007)

Get 4 led pros.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

More pix of the progress on the 33 Freeman

Hand Laid Skin Coat








Vacuum Bagged the Core for the Liner


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

mkharmon said:


> Get 4 led pros.


Did u have 4 on urs? If yes, u have any photos? Are just photos of ur Freeman?


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

mkharmon said:


> I own Double Vision out of Sabine. I have been very happy with my Freeman 33. Billy really did me right. I've got about 500 hrs on 350 yam's. I would consider getting a new one if I could get a good price for mine. Only reason is 50 more gals on the new one. I fish auger and further from Sabine. At any rate happy to visit with anyone about freeman.


Btw. Double Vision is an awesome name! Pictures?


----------



## Kevin Harmon (May 19, 2007)

No just 2 wish I had 4. Also, I'd like to get some lights over the side so I can see the line when fighting a big fish in the dark.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Skin Coat


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

That's an awesome boat congrats!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Core on hull sides and tunnel








first coat of gelcoat inside console


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hull w/final structural glass


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

The boat coming along faster then expected. Can't wait to see the rigging pix.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

upgrade the fuel tank from 350gal to 400gal.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

cool stuff! When did they quit doing cold molded construction?? I didn't realize any of their stuff was popped out of a mold . Looks like a small fortune worth of Divinycell in that thing.. I like...


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bulkhead








Cap








Trimming Liner


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Salty Techsan said:


> cool stuff! When did they quit doing cold molded construction?? I didn't realize any of their stuff was popped out of a mold . Looks like a small fortune worth of Divinycell in that thing.. I like...


 I was thinking the same thing. I thought all of the build pictures I had seen previously were started with framing...


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

SpecialK said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I thought all of the build pictures I had seen previously were started with framing...


he built a 33' mold about 2 years ago. the first 4 or 5 33's and the 40 were cold molded.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm jealous, dumb as it sounds wish they built a 33 express cabin with a/c but way outta my budget anyway


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing! an express cabin model would be balls! Has anybody done any trolling on one?? I went out on a buddy's 26WC a few weeks ago and fell in love with the ride, but was sorely dissapointed in the trolling performance. Do any cats troll worth a ****?? or do they all burp, sneeze, and vibrate you to death?


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I really like the boat but was wondering if there has been research into maybe moving the console forward to create a larger rear deck.


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

Ya I will own one of these some time in my life.....that is only when the magic six numbers come up on the Texas lotto.... Ya I will own one....one day.....I hope.....well better not hold my breath lol. Hey its wishful thinking


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

GWMERCER said:


> Ya I will own one of these some time in my life.....that is only when the magic six numbers come up on the Texas lotto.... Ya I will own one....one day.....I hope.....well better not hold my breath lol. Hey its wishful thinking


i like that attitude.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

God, that is gonna be such a sick ride when she's finished.


----------



## dinner time (Apr 4, 2011)

RUFcaptain said:


> That's an awesome boat congrats!


thanks!!


----------



## TracyRene (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats nothing better than a new boat!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

T Top is massive. 10.5 x 7.5


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would have waited till the LAST minute to put those electronics in. Especially the motors,wait till the end if possible. They'll be out of warranty by the time he finishes the boat :biggrin: taking for ever!!!

Just messin,thats guna be a sweet ride for sure, I know I'm ready to see it in the drink. Keep posting up picks if you can. Hope ya have it ready to go by the spring!


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice toy!


----------



## SkeeterRonnie (Aug 11, 2005)

Big Pimpin!!! I can only dream of owning such a fine piece of equipment!


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

sea sick said:


> I would have waited till the LAST minute to put those electronics in. Especially the motors,wait till the end if possible. They'll be out of warranty by the time he finishes the boat :biggrin: taking for ever!!!
> 
> Just messin,thats guna be a sweet ride for sure, I know I'm ready to see it in the drink. Keep posting up picks if you can. Hope ya have it ready to go by the spring!


The boat was order in August and it should be done in couple weeks. Billy said building time is around 3-4 months. We should be fishing out of it sometime in november.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

x2 on seeing it in the drink!!

I think you'll owe me a new keyboard after I get done drooling


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

The boat is almost done. Still waiting on the massive TTop.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice,, it has been great to see it come along!! FISH ON!!!! Soon.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yea thanks to Billy for being a good sport and taking the time to take the picture.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

THE BOAT IS ALMOST DONE!! Couple more things gotta be install then it will be ready to deliver to Tx.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Love the boat and the colors...work of art. TW


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Ideed you were right big top and it looks good and totally workable!!! BOAT ON!!!!!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

The beast is done. The boat will be deliver this week!! First weather window we are heading out for the Wicked Winter Tournament. F/V SeaDrifter Team Lone Star


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks Bad Arse!! That thing is going to eat up some seas! I'll get y'all a flag ASAP! Let me know if you need crew.

Rob C


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

*Congrats on a Beauty*

That is a fine boat for sure. I guess fine enough to have my crew member jump ship - Rob what up??? LOL

Here to many great trips this winter and beyond.

Congrats,
David


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Awesome looking boat! Looking forward to seeing your fishing reports.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

What a beast, looking forward to seeing you and Anthony out there.

Wicked times are very near....

-Derek
F/V Badfish (Whaler 240 Outrage)


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My drool meter just pegged in the red.


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

congrats, Billy does really nice work


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Awsome sled


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice New boat FISH ON!!!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice boat


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Amazing! That is one fine cat! Im free anytime


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Went out of Venice yesterday on a Freeman (33') with Capt. Kevin Beach, man that boat is sweet. First time out on a Freeman and although the seas were not bad at all it still just chewed through whatever came at it. Understand the following the boat has. Pretty impressed with the fit and finish also. Nice boat doughboy.


----------

